# hey let's all be friends, ay?



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope your parental figures have done the following...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I hope your parental figures have done the following...
> 
> View attachment 81299


Thanks  and lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Welcome!


Thank you haha


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


HOLA! I forgot to mention I've been learning Spanish as well, so if anyone is bilingual I'd like to occasionally expoit them to practice Spanish with lmao.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


Do you like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain?  

(Hint; Probably waaaaaaay to young to get it........)

Welcome!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

So...how is the Summer job going?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.



Hi Mikayla glad you are here. Good to hear from the younger generation. It gets a little rough here re the dialogue but ignore the angries and speak to the more level headed posters.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...





IsaacNewton said:


> ignore the angries and speak to the more level headed posters.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> So...how is the Summer job going?


I actually currently don't have a job, but I plan on getting one next summer. Perhaps an internship? I have been enjoying all of my free time though, just being able to get lost in my thoughts without any worries, besides my inevitable death and the occasional moment or two of regret lmao


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Play any sports?


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...


Thank you! Everyone seems very kind so far.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

Your death is decades away.

Think about more important things.

(like banana splits)


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Play any sports?


Yeah, actually I play soccer and tennis. I'm really only doing it for scholarships because I don't consider myself to be very athletic. I am going to try to rely more on my academics.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Play any sports?
> ...



Smart, education will carry you through all of life.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Yeah, actually I play soccer and tennis. I'm really only doing it for scholarships because I don't consider myself to be very athletic. I am going to try to rely more on my academics.



Sports is a good way to organize your time too.  What do you like to study?


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Your death is decades away.
> 
> Think about more important things.
> 
> (like banana splits)


Yeah, banana splits are cool I suppose. I'm not sure why I immediately imagined a guy in a banana suit doing a split though haha


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Yeah, banana splits are cool I suppose. I'm not sure why I immediately imagined a guy in a banana suit doing a split though haha



That would never happen...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Your death is decades away.
> ...




If they're only cool, you're eating too slowly


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, actually I play soccer and tennis. I'm really only doing it for scholarships because I don't consider myself to be very athletic. I am going to try to rely more on my academics.
> ...


I'm not sure if you've picked up on this or not but I really really like science and math. And english, too I suppose since I enjoy writing (but only about things I'm interested in though). I hate history, that's probably the only thing I have to force myself to study for.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all.



DFI you favorite or. I remember you in music treat. I am self from DFI.



mikaylaisbored said:


> religion and politics



Religion is anything. Which religion youu belong. Alone I am Protestant.



mikaylaisbored said:


> I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of



Visit church or mecka is nothing with my voice. I am ateist. Homelife is better. Visit food places in town is funnier for me.

A quiz. From which country you from?!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

I hear Pokémon started an exercise program.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...


There are level headed posters here?  In this online insane asylum?  Okie dokie.......


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2016)

Omg all the elderly male


IsaacNewton said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It hasn't done you any favors. Though I find it hard to believe you are educated.

The whole elderly asshats giving advice thing in this thread is vaguely creepy.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...





saveliberty said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, banana splits are cool I suppose. I'm not sure why I immediately imagined a guy in a banana suit doing a split though haha
> ...


Oh no, of courseee not lmao. Btw, I'm going to nickname that stock photo of that weird looking guy the "banana slave". He looks like he shows up to children's parties and has to dan


Kristian said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all.
> ...


I am from the United States


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Probably racist to use a white guy in a banana suit....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Math and Science are better paying fields, you may even be able to pay your student loans back.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Omg all the elderly male
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Honestly, I'm mainly only here to give and receive opinions. It just so happens that a lot of people on here are two are three times my age. I realize that I'm on the Internet, and as long as they don't ask for any personal information, it's no different than talking to someone my age.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Omg all the elderly male
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Yeah, don't let anyone invite you to a cabin for the weekend or anything.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

About 3.44 times in my case.  

Pluto was still a planet back in college.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Math and Science are better paying fields, you may even be able to pay your student loans back.


Yeah, exactly. Which is why I'm going into pharmacy. It is a heavily science and math-based career, which is why I don't mind studying it in college. After I graduate high school, I will never have to take a history class ever again, unless it is on my terms. I've spent hours planning out probably the next 10 years of my life (not to say that it will all work out though.)


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> About 3.44 times in my case.
> 
> Pluto was still a planet back in college.


I was maybe 5 when Pluto was no longer a planet? So that's basically all I've ever known lol


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

In cat years I am 10, so you are actually older....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> About 3.44 times in my case.
> 
> Pluto was still a planet back in college.



Pluto was still a planet when I retired


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > About 3.44 times in my case.
> ...



So it was your fault?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Omg all the elderly male
> ...


They're already asking for personal information! Lol!


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > About 3.44 times in my case.
> ...


I'm not sure if you're joking or not tbh lmao


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I never joke.

The last time I poked fun, the balloon burst.
The noise turned my hair gray, and most of it fell out.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I mean my exact location or my social security number. Or my last name. Any high school girl could play soccer and tennis and have good grades with the first name Mikayla.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope not my fault.

I wasnt' there, no one saw me, and I killed all the witnesses


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Is mikayla necessarily a female name?  I guess I did not make the connection KG.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nope not my fault.
> 
> I wasnt' there, no one saw me, and I killed all the wit\nesses



Planets Matter...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Nope not my fault.
> ...



Only if they aren't named after dogs


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Only if they aren't named after dogs



No argument from this kitty.

Koshergrl is right, be careful on the board young one.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mikaylaisbored said:
> ...


Yes, it's feminine form of "Michael".

No judgement and you aren't all asshats. I was simply making an observation that struck me as I watched Isaac sleezing around.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 12, 2016)

When you are as old a Isaac, you do what you do best...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> When you are as old a Isaac, you do what you do best...



Drool?


----------



## Kristian (Jul 12, 2016)

Sports is anything for first poster??


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


HI mikayla, okay, I am putting my Colt on the ground right here, and this Glock too, so  you don't have to shoot in my direction now so we can be friends can we?


----------



## Kristian (Jul 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> HI mikayla, okay, I am putting my Colt on the ground right here, and this Glock too, so you don't have to shoot in my direction now so we can be friends can we?



*anotherlife* are from Second world war and in British sideline.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 12, 2016)

Kristian said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > HI mikayla, okay, I am putting my Colt on the ground right here, and this Glock too, so you don't have to shoot in my direction now so we can be friends can we?
> ...


I thought I was a Nazi collaborator, but this is good too.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



German or British or American????


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.



Welcome mikaylaisbored 

You sound like an interesting person with a rich inner life. I look forward to reading your posts and comments 

 USMB is a resource. It's an investment. You get out of it what u put into it, because it's a collaboration


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 13, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 13, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> I am actually still in high school.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


*WELCOME!*

*

 *


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 13, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > When you are as old a Isaac, you do what you do best...
> ...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

20 years old and still in high school?  Hmm.  Oh well.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 14, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...



You would need to worry if they respond they enjoy Pink Champagne and their name is Lola while saying it in a deep dark seductive voice...

( Now you know how old I have to be and no I am not Tom Brokaw )



mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.



Too the new board member, well it is too late for me to tell you to run for the exit, so hello, welcome and remember wearing a straight jacket while responding here is the preferred way of doing things but you are welcome at trying to be sane instead if you prefer...


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 20 years old and still in high school?  Hmm.  Oh well.  Welcome to the board!


Thanks! And that's not my real age, I changed it just in case there was some stupid 18 and older restriction. It's really up to the maturity of the person, in my opinion. I'm only 15 in case you were wondering haha.


----------



## mikaylaisbored (Jul 14, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 20 years old and still in high school?  Hmm.  Oh well.  Welcome to the board!



Oddly enough you're in her class.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 20 years old and still in high school?  Hmm.  Oh well.  Welcome to the board!
> ...



There probably should be an age limit!  This place is sick and full of sickos.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

mikaylaisbored said:


> Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.


Hello,

 Time for a drug test..



How many roaches does it take to roll a joint?


Answer: as many as you need..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah and you're the sickest we could find....Show us you eye lids...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mikaylaisbored said:
> ...



Lol!  What are you babbling incoherently about THIS time?  Just can't help your sick self, can you?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my name is Mikayla, hence the username _*mikayla*isbored_. I made an account because I wanted to voice my opinion on a lot of controversial topics, but I felt posting on my general social media accounts was a bit inappropriate. I am actually still in high school. It appears most of the people on here are adults, but I suppose an outdated forum site doesn't really appeal to my demographic haha. I like indie rock, and I am a casual anime watcher, meaning I watch maybe a few episodes out of a season of a particular anime before I get bored and move on to something else. I want to become a pharmacist someday and I don't mean to brag, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job so far with my stellar grades and all. Like I mentioned earlier, I enjoy discussing controversial topics such as religion and politics, amongst many others so feel free to message me about it. I don't like just being content with what someone has told me without any evidence, which is why I identify as agnostic despite my family being religious. I still sometimes go to the Bible for guidance, rather than a book to base my theories about the unknown off of. I'm shy in person, not that you'd know that, seeing that this is the Internet and it just feels like I'm recording my thoughts rather than speaking to people. So yeah, that's me, minus all the painfully boring parts of course.
> ...



Watch out for Moonie.  He likes the teens and tweens.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We are perfectly normal. Especially in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mikaylaisbored said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, but enough about you and let the individual enjoy their moment here.

Oh, and the OP'er is iggy because of their age...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mikaylaisbored said:
> ...



One would think it was 12 and under there!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That why we don't let you in...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Please, old man.  Get real.  You are 12 on the inside and 200 on the outside.  Don't be bitter though.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Can't be,, when I look at you I realize that some people don't age well..And I celebrate...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm beautiful, especially next to you!    You ugly old man trying to pick up on teenage girls.  Lol.

You KNOW you can't get a real woman.  Isn't that right Moon face?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Post em up!  Or are you a coward?   

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A real woman, oh you mean those ones that treat men like an ATM?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If that's all you're good for . . . You've got nothing else going for you I suppose.  Besides, who are you kidding?  You've got no money.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If I have no money, how can I afford all this free air?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Still waiting for you to post a pic.  I'm sure everyone is curious about how young and gorgeous you are and how well you've aged next to me, because you know, I'm just an ugly old woman!  Lol.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think ya look pretty good when you're sober, ChrisL


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I didn't say you were old, just well worn...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



How would you know, you crackpot?  Oh look!  There's a bulbasaur!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I don't get drunk since my dad died from alcohol.    Go accuse someone else here of being a drunk, K?  Cuz it's not me.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Rubbing?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Rubbing?  You're rubbing yourself?  I believe it, weirdo.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Be careful as he may also being doing that with your pictures!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 14, 2016)

Kosh said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------

